# La gent de Vic



## panjabigator

Bona nit des de Florida,

Voldria saber com es diu un ciutadà de Vic.  Sé que una persona de Lleida seria un lleidatà però, de Vic no recordo sentir-ne quan hi vivia.  Com seria en castellà?

Moltes gràcies d'endavant 
PG


----------



## panjabigator

Hmm, he fet una recerca a Wiki i descobreixo la resposta: vigatà.  Encara m'interessa saber com seria en castellà


----------



## Orreaga

Hola PG:
Doncs, no seria _vigatano/a_ en castellà?
O.


----------



## panjabigator

Hmm, pot ser.  El mot "lleidatà" té dues formes diferents en castellà: ilerdense i leridano.  Doncs, no n'estic molt segur.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

La forma que més resultats dóna a Google és *viguetano*. 
(És curiós que a la pàgina en castellà de *Vic* a la Wikipèdia posi el gentilici en català, *vigatà*. Paradoxes de la "normalització").


----------



## panjabigator

Interessant.  Saps si Vic tenia un altre nom més castellanitzat?


----------



## Namarne

No. En castellà abans s'escrivia "Vich".


----------



## ernest_

Namarne said:


> No. En castellà abans s'escrivia "Vich".



De fet, en català antic també s'escrivia amb _ch_. He trobat això a la Wikipedia:

En català, *ch* és una grafia antiquada que encara avui es troba residualment en posició final de certs cognoms i que equival al grafema c de l'ús general: _Blanch, Antich, March_ en lloc de _Blanc, Antic, Marc_. Abans que Pompeu Fabra fixés l'ortografia catalana a l'inici del segle XX, la _ch_ s'usava feqüentment en posició final de mots nombrosos: _conech, magnífich, llach_ en lloc de _conec, magnífic, llac_.


----------



## Lexinauta

El DRAE nos ofrece esto:

*vigitano, na.*
*1.* adj. Natural de Vich. U. t. c. s.
*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta ciudad de la provincia de Barcelona, en España.

*ausetano, na.* (Del lat. _Ausetānus_).
*1.* adj. Natural de Ausa, hoy Vich. U. t. c. s.
*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta ciudad de la Hispania Tarraconense.
*3.* adj. vigitano. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.


----------



## Orreaga

He trobat també *vicense*:

http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/vicense


----------

